# HQI's on a 20L ?



## rabidCRAB (Jul 19, 2009)

Im a saltwater veteran and im setting up a 20L planted tank. I have a coralife lunar aqualight 2x65w with 2x 6700k 2x 10k bulbs, but lately i have been thinking about getting a 150w HQI and putting it on my tank. the fixture im looking at getting is the CL aqualight advanced hang on tank:










I plan on growing a thick amount of plants, and having some sort of carpeting plant.

my question for you guys is:
1. Is it too much light for a 20L, being that its a shallow tank?
2. What flavor bulb would be best for this? considering the 150 hqi would be the only light on the tank.
3. will it create too much of a spotlight effect in the middle of the tank?

thanks so much guys!


----------



## doug105 (Oct 28, 2005)

150 watts over 5 gallons.....that's 30 watts per gallon. Total overkill and not
needed. If you follow through with this you'd better have pressurized CO2.

You'd probably need a chiller too!

DougN


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

rabidCRAB said:


> will it create too much of a spotlight effect in the middle of the tank?


This.

Doug - i think he means a 20 gallon long...

I've seen some photos of 20Ls with 150w halides, it does spotlight, but depending on how you plan to scape, that could be okay. The halides do look great though! Just be aware, you will be walking the razors edge with that much light... you will have to be on top of your co2, ferts and circulation, or you will have an algae farm.

good luck!


----------



## doug105 (Oct 28, 2005)

OOPS!! Why was I thinking 20 liters??

Sorry,

DougN


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I put a 400 over a 10, so I can say nope.


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

LOL. This guy has _one post_, the thread starter, here on APC, and hasn't logged back on here since he posted it. :doh:


----------



## addicted2reefin (Oct 2, 2009)

i had 250 over my 20L as a reef tank. i


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

TAB said:


> I put a 400 over a 10, so I can say nope.


Pictures?!?!!!! Puleeze?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

It was 8-10 years ago, They might still be on reefcentral. If not, I'd have to dig thru boxs of pics to find them.


----------

